

Paul Kedrosky warns that VC is swamping tech startups - kradic
http://www.techconfidential.com/vc-ratings/vc-ratings/paul-kedrosky-warns-that-vc-is.php

======
maurycy
Hey, what about this statistical evidence, which we all know, that no ones
successes without the VC funding?

